# The Office - 9/25/08



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Welcome back old friend! It's been too long. :up::up::up:

Great episode . . .

Oscar: "So you think it's a choice?"

Angela: "... and that is how I sleep at night!"

But I can't believe Michael ripped up the tickets. Ugh!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow....Jim's proposal surprised me...not the actual proposal, but when and where he did it. Well done....


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Dwight putting fruit in the vending machine and later spraying insecticide in the machine.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

A satisfying hour "That's what she said!"

Was not expecting to see Ryan Howard back like that. They got that proposal in when we were not expecting it. I wonder if we will be seeing more of Toby besides that sad ending. What was up with Meridith's face at the beginning? Did I forget about some accident near the end of last season?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MrCouchPotato said:


> ...What was up with Meridith's face at the beginning? Did I forget about some accident near the end of last season?...


Yeah, my wife mentioned that, too, and I hadn't noticed until she said something about it. That can't be left over from last year's season opening accident, could it?


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

MrCouchPotato said:


> A satisfying hour "That's what she said!"


Can you give me back to Jim now Please?


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Thank God they're keeping Jim and Pam together. I'd been reading hints online for the past week or two suggesting that they would be breaking up or something in this episode, and that a big scene would take place in the rain. At least that part was right. What a good episode! I feel sorry for Andy, but Angela works best with Dwight. It will be weird having Ryan back in the office as the receptionist. I wonder who got Jan/Ryan's old job?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

"Wicka wicka wicka what?"

"Who has something to say about Kelly?"
"She's perfect."

"I'm Michael Klump. I'll sit on you."

"Who's your daddy? That's right, you don't know."


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

I liked this episode. I really hope they don't do the normal hokey long distance relationship stuff between Jim and Pam.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Dwight: "One more bite of &#233;clair each... hold it in your mouth if you can't swallow."
cut to Jim smiling, waiting for Michael's comment
pause
Jim: "Really? Nothing?"



Yeah, Michael ripping up the tickets was painful. But I bet he felt like it was a great thing to do.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Did anyone else expect Daryl to reveal in interview that he was manipulating the scale?


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

Stanley was fighting the power and eating whatever he wanted!

Awesome episode. Loved Creed and the tapeworm. Felt sorry for Andy. Cringed when Micheal tore up the tickets. Was happy for Pam and Jim.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Was anyone else unable to hear Jim and Pam during the proposal scene? The rain audio channel was overpowering, so I had to turn on CC. 

Great, great episode. Glad the "Holly thinking Kevin's retarded" thing didn't go on too long. Wonder when Dwight and Angela's tryst will be revealed.

"Shotgun wedding!"
"That's not what that is..."

"Happy birthday, Stanley!"

"A thousand-year-old church in the continental United States..." 

"Aren't you talking about your court-ordered community service?"
"I don't need anyone to tell me to keep my community clean."
"Yeah, but they did, right?"
*cut to Ryan writing in his black book* 

And I can't believe no one's mentioned Toby!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I was wondering why Paul Lieberstein was still in the opening credits.
Poor Toby.

I thought this was good kick off to the season.
Not a great episode but a good one.
It's interesting how Michael and Holly are bonding and that they have similar senses of humor.

I was surprised by Jim's proposal to Pam, especially since they showed that scene of Pam with the other guy.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

MrCouchPotato said:


> I wonder if we will be seeing more of Toby besides that sad ending.





Neenahboy said:


> I can't believe no one's mentioned Toby!


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Stanley: "We were fighting the power and eating whatever we wanted."


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Did anyone else expect Daryl to reveal in interview that he was manipulating the scale?


Yep.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

needo said:


> I liked this episode. I really hope they don't do the normal hokey long distance relationship stuff between Jim and Pam.


Well, the episode ends at the end of August, and Pam was only to be gone for three months, so I'm sure she will be back in Scranton soon. 

I am so happy to have this show back...I really enjoyed this episode a lot. I too was wondering about Meredith's face, though.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

So here's a question. Is Pam done at Dunder Mifflin? I mean they already replaced the secretary (twice) and now that Pam has her art school done perhaps she will find a new job? Maybe she would be hired on as DM's graphic designer?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

This episode was GREAT!!! We do the wellness thing here at work too, and man did it fit. 

Dwight dropping off Phyllis and making her walk back was great, although I missed the idea behind the trash bags.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Did anyone else expect Daryl to reveal in interview that he was manipulating the scale?


YES!


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

I thought Meredith's face was fine until the first time Dwight sprayed the insecticide on the last meal. I assumed she got sprayed good in the face since she is always the "lucky" one.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

Lopey said:


> This episode was GREAT!!! We do the wellness thing here at work too, and man did it fit.
> 
> Dwight dropping off Phyllis and making her walk back was great, although I missed the idea behind the trash bags.


They turned up the heat. They were trying to sweat it all out.(sweat lodge)


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Lopey said:


> This episode was GREAT!!! We do the wellness thing here at work too, and man did it fit.
> 
> Dwight dropping off Phyllis and making her walk back was great, although I missed the idea behind the trash bags.


Andy turned the heat all the way up in the office, to make it a sauna. I guess they were wrapping themselves to force their bodies to sweat even more.



danplaysbass said:


> So here's a question. Is Pam done at Dunder Mifflin? I mean they already replaced the secretary (twice) and now that Pam has her art school done perhaps she will find a new job? Maybe she would be hired on as DM's graphic designer?


Yeah, I got the impression that Pam quit DM, she didn't just take a leave of absence. Michael or Dwight said something about her never returning. I wonder how long that will last? I mean, it's worked for Jan that she no longer works at DM, and they still keep her in the show, but she's a side character, not a main like Pam.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Lopey said:


> although I missed the idea behind the trash bags.


It was tied in with the sauna idea. Wearing the plastic would make you sweat more. It's classic weight cutting, fighters do it all the time to make weight, I've seen guys drop 20 pounds in a couple of days, hell 10 pounds in 24 hours. It's all water weight, though, not real weight loss.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I loved that Dwight had to split the imaginary commission 60/40 instead of 50/50.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

I think Meredith's face at the beginning was caused by Pam nailing her in the puss with a football near the end of last season.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I like Kelly's interview where she looked like death warmed over..

"I bought a new bikini...size 2...................and I looked awwwwwwwwsome.."


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

GDG76 said:


> I loved that Dwight had to split the imaginary commission 60/40 instead of 50/50.


Ha, didn't even think of that.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

So, do you think the college-age version of Jim that Pam was bonding with is going to be an issue in the future or was it just a huge honkin' red-herring to keep us off-balance for the proposal?

The actor did a really good job of emulating Jim and the Jim/Pam dynamic. All I could think was "uh oh...."


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

How long was the school suppose to be? Didn't the episode cover like 2 months worth of time?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Another funny episode. There were several laugh out loud moments. I for one am very happy that they didn't drag out Jim and Pam relationship and upcoming engagement. The surprise proposal at the gas station was a nice touch. She was all ready to dog him about how that place was totally not half way and having to drive farther than he did and _WHAPOW!_ Out comes the ring. Nice job writers!

I was very disappointed to see Ryan walk back in the office. Especially with the same attitude that he had before his arrest. But making him the receptionist and a lowly temp (AGAIN) made it better. I didn't realize how much I disliked his character's personality until he showed back up. I was hoping they would have a few isolation booth type interviews of him in prison. His list was a funny touch. Also, is he attracted to Kelly again? I don't understand that one. Especially given how bad he talked about her when they were dating.

I can't believe Michael's still trying to be like Ryan. Did anyone notice Michael's Magical Goatee? In one scene it's there, in another it's gone, then it's back again, then he shaved it off.

I also wondered what the heck happened to Meredith's face. I didn't notice it until my wife mentioned it when they were at the first weigh in. The only thing I can think of is (as mentioned in an earlier post) she caught a face full of Raid when Dwigt sprayed all of the food.

Dwigt making Phyllis walk 5 miles. OMG. She should have beat the crap out of him where he stood. When she picked up the phone I thought she was going to call Bob Vance from Vance Refrigeration to come take out Dwigt.

I actually felt sorry for Andy for the way that Angela was treating him. But still laughed every time Andy started talking about the wedding she would booty page Dwigt.

"Pubey Lewis and the News"! LOL!

Tearing up the concert tickets was a good move. It was a big step for Michael. In the past he would have gone to the concert with her and somehow managed to look like a total idiot. By tearing them up after buying them from her, he showed her that he was interested in her and not the concert. Either that or he managed to look like a total idiot.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Also, is [Ryan] attracted to Kelly again? I don't understand that one. Especially given how bad he talked about her when they were dating.


I think he just needs to hook up with her to wash off the stink of PMITA prison. 

Because you just _know_ pretty-boy Ryan is going to be the prag on the inside. I bet he's got a swastika branded on his butt now.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Lopey said:


> How long was the school suppose to be? Didn't the episode cover like 2 months worth of time?


I think it's supposed to be 3 months. Unless she keeps going to the wrong classroom.



busyba said:


> I think he just needs to hook up with her to wash off the stink of PMITA prison.
> 
> Because you just _know_ pretty-boy Ryan is going to be the prag on the inside. I bet he's got a swastika branded on his butt now.


 I don't think he went to a hard core prison for a blue collar crime. But since he was arrested in NYC I guess he could have spent time on Rikers Island.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I also wondered what the heck happened to Meredith's face. I didn't notice it until my wife mentioned it when they were at the first weigh in. The only thing I can think of is (as mentioned in an earlier post) she caught a face full of Raid when Dwigt sprayed all of the food.


My guess is that there was an interview with Meredith that explained it (wicked sunburn?) but it was cut out of the show. Maybe it will show up in delete scenes?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> ... Also, is he attracted to Kelly again? I don't understand that one. Especially given how bad he talked about her when they were dating.....


You always want what you can't have...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

_"My alarm didn't go off, I had set it to Zapf Chancery."_


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jschuman said:


> My guess is that there was an interview with Meredith that explained it (wicked sunburn?) but it was cut out of the show. Maybe it will show up in delete scenes?


Her face was fine in the opening credits, I'm guessing there was a deleted scene about how she got hit in the face with Dwight's bug spray.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

5thcrewman said:


> _"My alarm didn't go off, I had set it to Zapf Chancery."_


I didn't get that joke at all. I just assumed it was such an obscure reference that it was supposed to go over most of the audience's heads. Kinda like most of Dennis Miller's material.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

"Except the guy that murdered his mother ...

... and Kevin."


Speaking of Kevin...

I loved how they let Holly off the hook with misunderstanding Kevin's slow talking.

I also think this is a first that "The Camera" (aka the documentary crew) contributed with something as significant as an audible sigh when he realized he was tricked by Jim and shut out of the room.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I didn't get that joke at all. I just assumed it was such an obscure reference that it was supposed to go over most of the audience's heads. Kinda like most of Dennis Miller's material.


It was just a lame typography joke. Not really over everyones head, just non-graphic designers(I guess)


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

sonnik said:


> "Except the guy that murdered his mother ...
> 
> ... and Kevin."


What sold that one was actually that he used the phrase "Also, Kevin."

Michael Scott: I think you'll have fun because, men from Scranton are handsome and know how to show a woman a good time.
Dwight Schrute: Not that guy who murdered his mother. He was not so handsome. Also, Kevin.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I was a little thrown off by the continuity error with Michael's goatee. He had it, then in the scene from the lunch room where he, Holly and Jim had lunch together, it was gone, then it was back again in the next scene.


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

5thcrewman said:


> _"My alarm didn't go off, I had set it to Zapf Chancery."_


Yeah, it was hilarious the way she mispronounced "Zapf"!


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

busyba said:


> I think he just needs to hook up with her to wash off the stink of PMITA prison.
> 
> Because you just _know_ pretty-boy Ryan is going to be the prag on the inside. I bet he's got a swastika branded on his butt now.


Well according to Prison Mike, who is absolutely an expert on prison life, Ryan would be "the belle of the ball."


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

The one thing that I was expecting was that we would see Jim on one knee, Pam having the shocked looked on her face...

... and then the episode ends. Glad to see that they followed through.


----------



## full_heart (May 13, 2005)

I can not believe no one else mentioned this, did anyone else pick up on Angela saying her dr wants her to gain weight? She could possibly be pregnant which would be a very sticky situation for her since according to Andy she has not seen him naked, which usually means no nookie. He mentioned the first time she see's his stomach he wants to have washboard abs. And then it would be Angela and Dwight back together (finally).


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

Last season would've been the best time for that to be written in since she was preggers. Unless she wants another on really soon.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

busyba said:


> So, do you think the college-age version of Jim that Pam was bonding with is going to be an issue in the future or was it just a huge honkin' red-herring to keep us off-balance for the proposal?
> 
> The actor did a really good job of emulating Jim and the Jim/Pam dynamic. All I could think was "uh oh...."


I doubt they would use that actor just to be a quick throwaway. I have a feeling he'll be back as long as it doesn't interfere with Mad Men.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

So, it looks like they are trying to make the Michael-Holly relationship the new Jim-Pam "just figure out that you are supposed to be together already" relationship that they can drag out for the whole season.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I doubt they would use that actor just to be a quick throwaway. I have a feeling he'll be back as long as it doesn't interfere with Mad Men.


Ah. I don't watch MM, so I had no idea that actor was "significant". Here comes trouble.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

vman said:


> So, it looks like they are trying to make the Michael-Holly relationship the new Jim-Pam "just figure out that you are supposed to be together already" relationship that they can drag out for the whole season.


I was expecting some follow-up after Michael reprimanded Jim for advising him to take it slowly with Holly.

I also caught the continuity error with Michael's goatee.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Kelly & Darryl making out, with her looking to see if Ryan was jealous. Kelly cracks me up. :up:

I was so happy to see Toby. I hope he pops up now and then.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I was so happy to see Toby. I hope he pops up now and then.


I think he has to come back. He's such a significant foil for Michael I don't think they would get rid of him.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

full_heart said:


> I can not believe no one else mentioned this, did anyone else pick up on Angela saying her dr wants her to gain weight? She could possibly be pregnant which would be a very sticky situation for her since according to Andy she has not seen him naked, which usually means no nookie.


I thought maybe Angela was pregnant when they did the one weigh in and they had gained like 5 pounds, then when she mentioned her doctor I though so too.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Mr_Bester said:


> Last season would've been the best time for that to be written in since she was preggers. Unless she wants another on really soon.


Well, her breasts looked bigger this season...



busyba said:


> Ah. I don't watch MM, so I had no idea that actor was "significant". Here comes trouble.


You mean "Here Comes Treble".



SeanC said:


> I think he has to come back. He's such a significant foil for Michael I don't think they would get rid of him.


But then where would Holly go?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> You mean "Here Come Treble".


I don't get it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Think of the group Andy was a part of at Cornell.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

"Pubey Lewis".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Think of the group Andy was a part of at Cornell.


D'OH!


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Was there every _any_ explanation for the lack of weight loss? I (too) was expecting some kind of twist/zinger at the end to explain it, but didn't see one. They didn't show anyone cheating.....well except for the cake incident.

(I thought the best would have been Daryl continually screwing with the scale to make it appear that they weren't losing weight just so they would work that much harder at it. Then, in an interview at the end, he could explain himself saying "hey, what can I say, I like vacations too")


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jschuman said:


> Was there every _any_ explanation for the lack of weight loss? I (too) was expecting some kind of twist/zinger at the end to explain it, but didn't see one. They didn't show anyone cheating.....well except for the cake incident.
> 
> (I thought the best would have been Daryl continually screwing with the scale to make it appear that they weren't losing weight just so they would work that much harder at it. Then, in an interview at the end, he could explain himself saying "hey, what can I say, I like vacations too")


Dinkin flicka! 

It's not like they didn't lose any weight, they just didn't lose as much as the other branch.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

jschuman said:


> Was there every _any_ explanation for the lack of weight loss? I (too) was expecting some kind of twist/zinger at the end to explain it, but didn't see one. They didn't show anyone cheating.....well except for the cake incident.


Dwight: "Happy Birthday, Stanley!" kicks cake all over Michael.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

JYoung said:


> You mean "Here Comes Treble".


No joke, when I was at Cornell the women's a capella group was called "Nothing but Treble." The men's group was "Cayuga's Waiters."


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> No joke, when I was at Cornell the women's a capella group was called "Nothing but Treble." The men's group was "Cayuga's Waiters."


I think Marco sang in that one.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

MickeS said:


> I was a little thrown off by the continuity error with Michael's goatee. He had it, then in the scene from the lunch room where he, Holly and Jim had lunch together, it was gone, then it was back again in the next scene.


When I originally saw the goatee I thought it was fake. Then when it was gone then back again, I thought it was even more fake. Dunno.


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

A second deleted scene has just been posted on NBC.com that somewhat explains what was up with Meredith's face last night.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Was anyone else unable to hear Jim and Pam during the proposal scene? The rain audio channel was overpowering, so I had to turn on CC.


I'm pretty sure their dialogue wasn't supposed to be audible. (The "documentary camera" was a long way away, and presumably, the proposal was enough of a "surprise" that they wouldn't have Jim "miked.")

If there was dialogue in the closed captions, well, that's a mistake on the part of the "Office" producers for not letting the captioners know that it wasn't supposed to be captioned. (Captioners of shows like this almost always get a tape that's not representative of the final audio mix.)


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I love Kelly doing the lemonade diet. Been there, done that - and felt the same way she looked! 

I thought for sure Phyllis would've gone to Andy and ratted out Dwight and Angela after Dwight left her to walk back to the office. 

Great episode overall! I'm so glad it's back.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOOO glad this show is back. We laughed out loud, which is always a good sign. 

We noticed the strange goatee, too, and I thought it looked fake - almost painted on.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kar74 said:


> ...I thought for sure Phyllis would've gone to Andy and ratted out Dwight and Angela after Dwight left her to walk back to the office....


Nah, there's too much to gain over time from that knowledge...as was evidenced by Phyllis lording it over Angela in planning a special event. She's gonna milk it for all it's worth


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

farleyruskz said:


> A second deleted scene has just been posted on NBC.com that somewhat explains what was up with Meredith's face last night.


I suspected there was a deleted scene that explained that. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

trainman said:


> I'm pretty sure their dialogue wasn't supposed to be audible. (The "documentary camera" was a long way away, and presumably, the proposal was enough of a "surprise" that they wouldn't have Jim "miked.")
> 
> If there was dialogue in the closed captions, well, that's a mistake on the part of the "Office" producers for not letting the captioners know that it wasn't supposed to be captioned. (Captioners of shows like this almost always get a tape that's not representative of the final audio mix.)


On my recording it came through really clear. But I am only listening in stereo. It's also been posted on NBC.com http://www.nbc.com/The_Office/video/clips/jims-big-question/701561/

Pam: Hey! This is not halfway. I did the math. I had to drive way longer than you. Monteclaire (sp?) would have been closer. You have to buy lunch.
Pam: What are you doing?
Jim: I.. just... can't wait.
Pam: Oh my God.
Jim: Pam. Will you marry me?
Pam: Oh my God.
Jim: So?
Pam: Yeah!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I half expected them to strip down to their underwear to make the weight...

with Pam not there...I'm glad they didn't


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

farleyruskz said:


> A second deleted scene has just been posted on NBC.com that somewhat explains what was up with Meredith's face last night.


I don't get it. Was it the fishing trip thing?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

We enjoyed the episode, even though I had the ending spoiled via a Facebook status update from a friend.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

scottjf8 said:


> I don't get it. Was it the fishing trip thing?


I'm guessing it was a really bad sunburn while on the fishing trip. I think we are to assume that she probably got drunk and passed out.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> No joke, when I was at Cornell the women's a capella group was called "Nothing but Treble." The men's group was "Cayuga's Waiters."


Ours was The Clefhangers.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

trainman said:


> I'm pretty sure their dialogue wasn't supposed to be audible. (The "documentary camera" was a long way away, and presumably, the proposal was enough of a "surprise" that they wouldn't have Jim "miked.")
> 
> If there was dialogue in the closed captions, well, that's a mistake on the part of the "Office" producers for not letting the captioners know that it wasn't supposed to be captioned. (Captioners of shows like this almost always get a tape that's not representative of the final audio mix.)


I downloaded the ep, so no CC, and I could hear it just fine.


kar74 said:


> I love Kelly doing the lemonade diet. Been there, done that - and felt the same way she looked!
> 
> I thought for sure Phyllis would've gone to Andy and ratted out Dwight and Angela after Dwight left her to walk back to the office.
> 
> Great episode overall! I'm so glad it's back.


No, becoming head of the Party Planning Committee is much more valuable.


farleyruskz said:


> A second deleted scene has just been posted on NBC.com that somewhat explains what was up with Meredith's face last night.


Thanks for pointing that out. There's some funny stuff in there. I wonder what Jim did to get Michael so pissed off.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I half expected them to strip down to their underwear to make the weight...


Presumably the daily picture was meant to prevent that from happening.

Still, they could have easily lost a few crucial extra pounds by taking off their underwear & shirts worn underneath their clothing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Presumably the daily picture was meant to prevent that from happening.
> 
> Still, they could have easily lost a few crucial extra pounds by taking off their underwear & shirts worn underneath their clothing.


Or simply removed suit jackets, shoes, and pocket contents.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

full_heart said:


> I can not believe no one else mentioned this, did anyone else pick up on Angela saying her dr wants her to gain weight? She could possibly be pregnant which would be a very sticky situation for her since according to Andy she has not seen him naked, which usually means no nookie. He mentioned the first time she see's his stomach he wants to have washboard abs. And then it would be Angela and Dwight back together (finally).


That was the first thing I thought of when they didn't drop any weight, and Stanley said he dropped 4 lbs.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Nah, there's too much to gain over time from that knowledge...as was evidenced by Phyllis lording it over Angela in planning a special event. She's gonna milk it for all it's worth





DevdogAZ said:


> No, becoming head of the Party Planning Committee is much more valuable....


Smeeker.......


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I downloaded the ep, so no CC, and I could hear it just fine.


Duh...with EvilMidniteBombr's transcript, I realize I heard it just fine, too. I must have been thinking of "Lost in Translation."


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Pam's classmate looked a lot like Skippy from Family Ties or even a younger version of Richard Kind, maybe it's his son?


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Pam's classmate looked a lot like Skippy from Family Ties or even a younger version of Richard Kind, maybe it's his son?


It's Rich Sommer - he also plays Harry on Mad Men.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

sallypnut said:


> It's Rich Sommer - he also plays Harry on Mad Men.


Wow! I watch Mad Men...did not recognize him!


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

I need some help. 

Everyone tells me I should watch The Office but I just can't get into it.

I LOVED the original Office with Ricky Gervais and have watched all episodes more than once. When the US Office started I tried watching a few episodes but all I saw was actors trying so hard to mimic their UK counter-parts and it didn't work for me. 

That was a few years ago, so I thought I'd give the US Office another try but I immediately felt the same way. 

I like Steve Carrell but he's no "David". 

The dude playing the office "Gareth" is too much and not nearly as funny.

The guy playing "Tim" has the look down but is a little dopey and overacts, IMO.

Should I just try to start over from season one or give up on it? 

Have you ever been spoiled by an original to the point that you couldn't enjoy a remake (even though everyone else loves it)/


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

montag said:


> I need some help.
> 
> Everyone tells me I should watch The Office but I just can't get into it.
> 
> ...


Did you start watching from the very beginning? I didn't start REALLY enjoying The Office until midway through Season 2. Season 1 felt forced and not quite right.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

jenhudson said:


> Did you start watching from the very beginning? I didn't start REALLY enjoying The Office until midway through Season 2. Season 1 felt forced and not quite right.


Yeah, I've seen the first 2 episodes in season one and then I just watched the most recent episode.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, if you really "want to" like it, I would watch the entire thing, in order, and give it a chance. If you aren't "getting it" or liking it by mid-season 2, then it probably isn't going to work for you. (That isn't that many eps, as S1 was only 6 eps long.)


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

It took me a while to "get it" with this show. It always came off so ludicrous. The american version is so over the top with some of the antics, it distracts you from it. I still enjoy the show, but I don't get the cult following it has.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

montag said:


> I need some help.
> 
> Everyone tells me I should watch The Office but I just can't get into it.
> 
> ...


It took me awhile to move on from my love of the original. Your complaints about their counterparts and the UK version are the exact ones I had originally. Season 1 was tough to get through for this reason, especially with many of the storylines being exactly the same. It was too hard not to compare. By the end of the 1st season, though, I was hooked. The characters started taking on their own unique personas. I'd get through all of season 1 and start season 2 to see where you are. (There aren't that many episodes in season 1, shouldn't take too long.) Season 2 is really where the show took off, IMO.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Alright, I'm going to start over again at season one.

Some may wonder why I'm bothering and why don't I just move on. Everyone in my life, home and work, watches this damn show and I've become "that" guy. You know, the same guy that never saw an episode of Seinfeld so he never got any of the references.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

montag said:


> Alright, I'm going to start over again at season one.
> 
> Some may wonder why I'm bothering and why don't I just move on. Everyone in my life, home and work, watches this damn show and I've become "that" guy. You know, the same guy that never saw an episode of Seinfeld so he never got any of the references.


IMO, if you didn't like Seinfeld, you won't like The Office. Both shows are the type where you either like them or you don't. They are similar types of humor and I like both shows.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Ours was The Clefhangers.


At MIT, they have the Chorallaries and the Logarhythms.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I hate to admit this, but I never heard of the UK version until I started watching the US one. I borrowed my buddy's DVDs of both seasons and it was just OK for me. Meanwhile I love Gervais in Extras. Too bad there won't be another season.


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

montag said:


> I need some help.
> 
> Everyone tells me I should watch The Office but I just can't get into it.
> 
> ...


I was also a diehard fan of the UK version, and was very apprehensive of the US version. I did love Season 1, but they were definitely finding their footing, and it was difficult for me not to constantly compare everything/everyone to the UK show. As others have mentioned, by season 2 the show comes into its own and really starts to shine.

At this point I think of the two versions as totally different shows, instead of two versions of the same show. I'd even say I prefer the US version. (gasp!)

I'd say it's worth plowing through season 1 - it's a short season. If you don't like season 2, then I think you could bail.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Also, is he attracted to Kelly again? I don't understand that one. Especially given how bad he talked about her when they were dating.


He's not attracted to her. He figured she'd come running back to him as soon as he gave her the chance and he'd have her to push around again.



> Tearing up the concert tickets was a good move. It was a big step for Michael. In the past he would have gone to the concert with her and somehow managed to look like a total idiot. By tearing them up after buying them from her, he showed her that he was interested in her and not the concert. Either that or he managed to look like a total idiot.


Huh? Holly was excited because she thought Michael was going to buy the tickets from her and then ask her on a date. She was devastated when he ripped them up both because she wanted to go to the concert and she wanted to go out with him. Idiot.



full_heart said:


> I can not believe no one else mentioned this, did anyone else pick up on Angela saying her dr wants her to gain weight? She could possibly be pregnant which would be a very sticky situation for her since according to Andy she has not seen him naked, which usually means no nookie.


She's tiny, her doctor may just want her to gain weight because she's underweight. Even if she does look like a linebacker next to the 90210 girls. 

There was something in the episode that did make me think she might be pregnant and now I can't remember what it was...guess I'll have to rewatch!


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Bettamojo5 said:


> IMO, if you didn't like Seinfeld, you won't like The Office. Both shows are the type where you either like them or you don't. They are similar types of humor and I like both shows.


No, I wasn't "that guy" with Seinfeld. I've seen every episode multiple times and still bring up Seinfeld references all the time. It was my favorite show.

Have you seen the UK version of The Office?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Robin said:


> He's not attracted to her. He figured she'd come running back to him as soon as he gave her the chance and he'd have her to push around again.


If I recall, she's the bossy one in that relationship. He hated it and didn't have the courage to break it off until he got the job with corporate.



Robin said:


> Huh? Holly was excited because she thought Michael was going to buy the tickets from her and then ask her on a date. She was devastated when he ripped them up both because she wanted to go to the concert and she wanted to go out with him. Idiot.


That's what I said! What a total idiot!


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> "Who has something to say about Kelly?"


What was Creed's comment, nice ass, sweet ass?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Smeeker.......


Not a smeek at all. You mentioned that she was planning a party, but didn't specifically mention that she actually blackmailed Angela out of the title of head of the party planning committee.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Bettamojo5 said:


> IMO, if you didn't like Seinfeld, you won't like The Office. Both shows are the type where you either like them or you don't. They are similar types of humor and I like both shows.


I don't think there are any similarities between Seinfeld and the Office. Seinfeld was a show about narcissism and "nothing" and the Office is a show about relationships and heart. They have entirely different themes and types of comedy.



Robin said:


> There was something in the episode that did make me think she might be pregnant and now I can't remember what it was...guess I'll have to rewatch!


The actress was pregnant last season, so I don't know if it is just carry-over from last year that people are seeing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Surprised nobody mentioned Dwigt's goatee. Michael grew one to be like Ryan, and Ryan shaved his off. Dwigt grew one to be like Michael, but Michael had already shaved his off. Great touch.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

under my ang-er-ella, ella, ella, hey hey hey....

holly's full name: hollis p. flax

you dropped me off in the bad part of town!
what are you worried about? i had your purse!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

boy they sure did a great job on kelly's eyes with that 'diet' of hers. Looked awful

i'm shocked no one played with the scale..mike doing something to it would have been very in character.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I really thought the last scene of the show would have been all of them naked on the scale in attempt to drop the last few pounds.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I had no problems with the audio for the proposal. Was clear for me.

I'm very suprised they brought back Ryan. Considering he committed fraud, I wouldn't think DM would allow him back in any capacity. But since it's TV, I'll overlook that....

Was Toby there? Several people mentioned it, but I didn't notice him at all, even in a background. Then again, I wasn't looking for him either....

Why wasn't Daryl part of the weight-loss group?

-Mike


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jschuur said:


> Presumably the daily picture was meant to prevent that from happening.
> 
> Still, they could have easily lost a few crucial extra pounds by taking off their underwear & shirts worn underneath their clothing.


I think they definitely could've made weight. Jim's wet clothes were worth 2lbs at least.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

marrone said:


> I had no problems with the audio for the proposal. Was clear for me.
> 
> I'm very suprised they brought back Ryan. Considering he committed fraud, I wouldn't think DM would allow him back in any capacity. But since it's TV, I'll overlook that....
> 
> ...


The scene with Toby was the last bit at the end of the show.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

montag said:


> Yeah, I've seen the first 2 episodes in season one and then I just watched the most recent episode.


I never watched the BBC version, but I caught a few episodes back when S1 aired, thought "meh", and didn't watch it again. Over the past few years I had been told by several people whose opinions I trust that I would love the show, but based on my earlier experience could never talk myself back into it.

FF to this summer. Nothing to watch on TV, so I decide to start Netflixxing the show. Watched all 4 seasons on DVD in the span of a month. And I loved it. *Loved* it. It was a little up and down in S1, but I thought in S2 it really hit its stride, as it was guaranteed to make me laugh out loud (literally - which is something I almost never do) at least once per episode.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I think that Ryan is back through a temp agency... and that Dundler-Mifflin doesn't have a compliance department.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

marrone said:


> ...
> I'm very suprised they brought back Ryan. Considering he committed fraud, I wouldn't think DM would allow him back in any capacity. But since it's TV, I'll overlook that....
> 
> ...
> ...


Mike said he would pay anything to get his old friend back. I think he even would pay out of his own pocket.

The weight-loss contest was for the sales department.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I've said from the beginning that they really don't need to make Jim and Pam a "will they or won't they" sitcom cliche forever. It's not the central theme of the show and there are plenty of other characters to explore as time goes on. Shows that have that BS go on forever just become boring and trite when characters hook back up for a sweeps episode. It would be great if they just bucked the trend, got Jim and Pam married, and had them live happily, with spats and stuff like that of course. I enjoyed the bit of misdirection with her classmate, and I hope that's all that was.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

marrone said:


> I had no problems with the audio for the proposal. Was clear for me.
> 
> I'm very suprised they brought back Ryan. Considering he committed fraud, I wouldn't think DM would allow him back in any capacity. But since it's TV, I'll overlook that....


i think the key is he sought help...i think it's if you say you dont need help and dont get it that they fire you


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

NoThru22 said:


> I've said from the beginning that they really don't need to make Jim and Pam a "will they or won't they" sitcom cliche forever. It's not the central theme of the show and there are plenty of other characters to explore as time goes on. Shows that have that BS go on forever just become boring and trite when characters hook back up for a sweeps episode. It would be great if they just bucked the trend, got Jim and Pam married, and had them live happily, with spats and stuff like that of course. I enjoyed the bit of misdirection with her classmate, and I hope that's all that was.


Right - which is why I think Michael and Holly are the new "will they or won't they" couple to replace Jim and Pam.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

So are Dwigt and Angela. And Ryan and Kelly. And any other new characters they could bring in. We don't need to drag the Jim and Pam thing to death. There's plenty of humor and drama that can already come out of them being (relatively) happy.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Micheal said that Ryan was working for a temp agency.


newsposter said:


> i think the key is he sought help...


Because the judge told him to.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Micheal said that Ryan was working for a temp agency.
> 
> Because the judge told him to.


Your name is now in Ryan's black book.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Your name is now in Ryan's black book.


Aww man...


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

montag said:


> I need some help.
> 
> Everyone tells me I should watch The Office but I just can't get into it.
> 
> ...





jradford said:


> It took me awhile to move on from my love of the original. Your complaints about their counterparts and the UK version are the exact ones I had originally. . . . Season 2 is really where the show took off, IMO.


montag: I agree with jradford.

I LOVED the UK version. LOVED IT. I think Ricky Gervais is a comic genius. I agree with you that Steve Carell is no David Brent. There is no comparison. (I can still hear "Free love highway" in my head and I start to laugh.)

However, once the US version of _The Office_ started with the second season, it really found its own voice and improved tremendously. It's not the same as the UK version, it's not as biting and it's definitely "softened" the rough edges of the comedy to make it more appealing to a US audience, but it's just as good (ok, almost as good) in its own way.

Once I stopped comparing it to the UK version and just enjoyed it on its own, I loved it. The UK version was all David Brent, but the US version has a lot more characters to love. It's much more of an ensemble piece.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> I've said from the beginning that they really don't need to make Jim and Pam a "will they or won't they" sitcom cliche forever. It's not the central theme of the show and there are plenty of other characters to explore as time goes on. Shows that have that BS go on forever just become boring and trite when characters hook back up for a sweeps episode. It would be great if they just bucked the trend, got Jim and Pam married, and had them live happily, with spats and stuff like that of course. I enjoyed the bit of misdirection with her classmate, and I hope that's all that was.


+


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

SeanC said:


> +


Agreed!

My take on that whole thing.

Pam _might_ have been having fleeting thoughts about pursuing a relationship with someone other than Jim, and she _might_ have been tempted to try dating that guy she met at school.....

but...

Jim's proposal yanked her back 110%. She's with him, and will stay with him (unless, he drags the engagement out for years).

My thoughts: "lucky for Jim he didn't procrastinate any longer."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> She's with him, and will stay with him (unless, he drags the engagement out for years).


I think Pam has told Jim that she doesn't want a long engagement... something about a guy she had dated who used to work at DM.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> Agreed!Jim's proposal yanked her back 110%. She's with him, and will stay with him (unless, he drags the engagement out for years).
> 
> My thoughts: "lucky for Jim he didn't procrastinate any longer."


I don't think Jim is out of the woods yet. This other guy did seem to be very "Jim-like" in his sense of humor. Something tells me the character was written that way for a reason.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

if you haven't already, you must watch the deleted scenes at nbc.com (titled clips #2 7 #3 iirc). f'in hilarious!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jking said:


> I don't think Jim is out of the woods yet. This other guy did seem to be very "Jim-like" in his sense of humor. Something tells me the character was written that way for a reason.


it could very well be to throw you completely off when Jim proposes...you assume a new story arc was going to be about Pam and a new Jim-like guy and BAM, you get the proposal...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anubys said:


> it could very well be to throw you completely off when Jim proposes...you assume a new story arc was going to be about Pam and a new Jim-like guy and BAM, you get the proposal...


I thought so too, but then people in this thread pointed out that the actor playing Jim Jr. isn't some random guy but one of the leads in 'Mad Men' apparently, so that suggests that he's likely going to be significant down the road.

It's the Law and Order rule of casting: the guest actor with the longest IMDB page is probably the murderer.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

busyba said:


> It's the Law and Order rule of casting: the guest actor with the longest IMDB page is probably the murderer.


Reminds me of a running joke between me and my sister. She is a huge Law & Order fan, and lots of times she will see an actor on another show whom she's seen on Law & Order. When she finally figures it out, she will exclaim, "I got it. He's from Law & Order."

I will then inform her that particular actor was on several shows long before his stint on Law & Order, and she will say, "well, yeah, but it was his role on Law & Order that made his career..."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> I thought so too, but then people in this thread pointed out that the actor playing Jim Jr. isn't some random guy but one of the leads in 'Mad Men' apparently, so that suggests that he's likely going to be significant down the road...


I would think just the opposite. Since he's already a regular on a highly-acclaimed show, I wouldn't expect him to be much of an impact character on this one.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I would think just the opposite. Since he's already a regular on a highly-acclaimed show, I wouldn't expect him to be much of an impact character on this one.


He also could just be a big fan of The Office, and wanted to have a bit part.

/shrugs

Guess we'll find out one way or the other in the next few episodes.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> He also could just be a big fan of The Office, and wanted to have a bit part.


That's part of the story (he says _The Office_ is his second favorite show).


Spoiler



But it's not a bit part.



Rich Sommer's blog.



Spoiler



I'm not supposed to talk about it, but you know the old saying: "This is not my only episode."



How he got a part on _The Office_.



> Thanks to Monday's Aus Files scoop, you already know that Mad Men's Rich Sommer is guest starring in the Sept. 25 season premiere. Well, what you don't know is that if it weren't for the writers strike, it probably never would have happened! Sommer says the idea for his Office visit first came up when he met producer/star Mindy Kaling last winter on the picket line. "Mindy is a big fan of Mad Men and she knew that I was a big fan of The Office," he explains, "so we mused about finding some way to get me over there." Sommer insists he's been "sworn to secrecy" about the specifics of his guest stint, although he does admit that he's playing a "very different character" from Harry Crane, the 1960s ad exec he portrays on Mad Men. "When you see it," he adds, "you'll understand why I can't say anything."


ETA: I don't think any of that is actually spoilerish, but I spoiler tagged a bit of what he says, just in case.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Yeah, my wife mentioned that, too, and I hadn't noticed until she said something about it. That can't be left over from last year's season opening accident, could it?


It wasn't "leftover." They started the episode at the beginning of the summer.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> It wasn't "leftover." They started the episode at the beginning of the summer.


He was referring to the Season 3 premiere when Michael hit Merideth with his car in the DM parking lot and broke her pelvis. That was long before the beginning of the summer.

As has been previously stated, Merideth's face is explained in a deleted scene that can be found on nbc.com.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Plus, her face was normal at the beginning of the episode. Both while eating and at the first weigh in.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> under my ang-er-ella, ella, ella, hey hey hey....


been a week now... can't get that out of my head!


----------

